# Proof! Never put a Common Pleco in a planted tank



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

That sux, but I always wondered how much trouble a common pleco could cause in a planted tank. Thanks for sharing!! How large is the tank?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG mistergreen that is the best cartoon ever!!!! Great job I wish I could draw like that.  However, I had a pleco in my 20 gallon and he never touched a thing. He was a good boy!  But he got to big and he went to a 150G planted tank with 8 more common plecos, so I guess there are good and bad fish out there.


----------



## tbos (Sep 10, 2010)

Tuffgong: It is a 75 Gallon.

Mistergreen: WOW! that is a great cartoon, can you get me a full size copy? I want to frame it and hang it on my wall.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

tbos said:


> Tuffgong: It is a 75 Gallon.
> 
> Mistergreen: WOW! that is a great cartoon, can you get me a full size copy? I want to frame it and hang it on my wall.


Sorry, only web sizes.


I noticed this behavior is triggered by the substrate and the lack of a hiding place. They seem to love smooth, sandy substrates and will try to make a cave, pit or something.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Whoa that's INSANE! That field of micro-sword completely gone?

Mistergreen: I high-five you mentally, for giving my fish words :thumbsup: Love the vein popped out on the forehead.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> Sorry, only web sizes.
> 
> 
> I noticed this behavior is triggered by the substrate and the lack of a hiding place. They seem to love smooth, sandy substrates and will try to make a cave, pit or something.


I have one(7") in my 55g but, he has a big hiding place/nest my wife made for him. Once in a while he decides to damage a leaf or two on my Amazon Swords. We don't want to "evict" him, just put up with his mischief. Btw, when we had algae he did not bother to do any work:icon_lol:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

defiesexistence said:


> Mistergreen: I high-five you mentally, for giving my fish words :thumbsup: Love the vein popped out on the forehead.


high-five back... I have a whole bunch of them in the 'Lounge'.. The thread is called 'Funny Fish'.


----------



## mightyoak (Mar 10, 2010)

mistergreen said:


>


Brilliant!


----------



## tbos (Sep 10, 2010)

Yep, I can't fully evict the fish from my house, the kids won't let me.

Craigslist to the rescue. We are about to become a 3 tank household...



mistergreen: I got a nice print of the comic, it hanging on the wall in my office now.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Definately looks like the workings of an "IEP" - Improvised Explosive Pleco.

Wow did he do a number in there. And that last pic where you can see him hiding has that "What? I didn't do anything" look.

;o)


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

The best tears and laughter post in this forum! LOL


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

Common plecos are a nightmare... I used to have two younglins in my planted tank and they are the best diatom eaters BUT are also the biggest poopers and once they grow a bit start eating off plants.

I currently have an 8" in my 150 gal silver dollar tank, who has been "waiting" for a new home for 3 months and nobody will take him.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Been there done that, even in a 210 gallon. There should be a sticky of what fish are not good in planted tanks.


----------



## tadpole2 (Nov 7, 2010)

OMG I AGREE, NEVER PUT A COMMON PLECO IN A PLANTED TANK!
i have one of around 8 inches, he dug valleys out of the sand when it was in my tank, ive now gone for a planting substrate, and i swear if he up-roots any plants again i will re-home him in my bath or somwere that he cant make a mess! lol
very nice fish, but so destructive also...  i hate it!
he's never tried eating my actual plants but he digs the up and then sits ther caped in sand with that look in his eye as if to say "it was'nt me it was the small pleco"... 
ive even considered taking him and placing him in a heated pond or taking him bck to the lfs.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

My wife took our pleco back to the LFS store she bought it a year ago. I know for sure that those guys will find him a good home. We were so sad we had to take him back. Believe it or not but, my wife cried.


----------



## seove (Aug 25, 2014)

I just found a bigger home for my pleco yesterday. It was a struggle trying to do a planted tank without CO2 and with a pleco. It was about 10 inches long in a 55 gal. I should have remembered from years ago that *a 55 gal. is not large enough for a pleco*. And definitely too small for multiple...


----------

